# Gold tip X-cutter ?



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Is there a spine sizing and setup guide for these arrows like the Easton chart? I would like to turn mine into heavy hunting arrows. Gold tips website doesn't have one. Can any one out there tell me arrow length and point weight necessary for 30" draw 65# hard solo cam(Mathews Conquest 2) with no over draw? I'd like to use a 31" arrow.


----------



## Lonewolf92c (Oct 1, 2002)

*There is no chart!*

They come in one spine only! And they are stiff! I have a slightly used set for sale (wifes old arrows) but they have glue in points now and are cut 29 3/4" now. You would have to cut roughly 3/4" off to put in new inserts. Let me know!


----------



## COJO (Jan 8, 2003)

Cath8r:
You may want to rethink your purchase on Gold Tip X-Cutters. On another thread (I don't remember if it was here or someplace else) many people posted that the tolerances were terrible on the X-Cutters. From first hand experience I know that is true. I bought a dozen this past summer and things seemed pretty good in target shooting. Then I put broadheads on this fall and noticed that out of a dozen arrows I could only get four to spin perfectly. I questioned this and several people told me the fittings were sloppy because of inconsistant tolerances in the arrows. I am still using them but only because I didn't want to take the time to reset up my bow for new arrows. But you can believe I'm chucking them this spring and going back to alums.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I have 6 - 28.5" Xcutters with 210 grain glue in tips. They are outrageously stiff. The spine chart shows them as a 0.250" AMO spine. This is even stiffer than a 2613.

The tollerance on my 6 arrows is nearly perfect. All 6 have a weight difference of 3 grains total, including 4.18" flex fletch vanes and the tips. The straightness is exceptional, though I've never put them on a tester specifically.

I would suggest trying them full length before you cut them. In order to get a forgiving arrow you will need it to be the full 32" and really heavy tips at 65 lbs. IMHO.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

About two years ago I wanted them for the same reason. I wanted the benefits of cardon but in a larger dia. shaft. I got the same replies you are getting. That they are veeeeeery stiff. I ended up going with Gold Tip Series 22 and have never looked back. I have shooting the same dozen for 2 years now. I shoot a Mathews Ultra Max set at 67 lbs. My arrows are 29.75" long, 4" feathers, shooting 100gr Rocket Steel Heads.


----------



## #1 ultra 2 (Jan 19, 2003)

the x cutters are definitely stiff! but if you want durability it is definitely there. i use a ultra 2,70 lbs 30 in. draw/125 fixed blade[thunderhead or steelforce].this bow has a really hard cam and really shoots well with them. they fly really great with an aggressive 5 in. helical vane. 512 grs. 276 fps. 87 lbs k.e. !!! as for quality of shafts, or how they spin,i have had very good results.i have used them on an fx that was 28 in. and 65 lbs. with very good results too!!! rest clearance is superb with a .386 dia. arrow!!!! the gold shafts are what we presently are using but there seems little difference in them than the .003s.


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*x-cutters*

Send them all to me,I shoot them at 26.25", 4"feathers, lightest glue in tip I can find,at about 315 gr. out of 54lb, 26"draw and love the bullet holes I get.
Really I cut off some to play with for 3-d and shoot them indoors now for target. Stiffer than heck,but they fly straight.

Really I'm not crazy(hehe) at least I don't think I am

ROB


----------



## bowtechshooter (Jan 21, 2003)

THe x-cutter is not made for hunting. Hense the name "X-Cutter" THe shafts do only come in one spine and it's up to your shaft length and point weight to determine the match that is right for you. If your looking for a heavier carbon shaft go to the Carbon Tech Rhino. I think this shaft is around 10grains per inch.


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

*Blackhawk Vmaxx*

Check out the new shaft from Blackhawk, large OD and hunting weight(10GPI I think)


----------



## #1 ultra 2 (Jan 19, 2003)

i think its kinda funny that someone would think that an x cutter is not a hunting shaft. what you write on the arrows isnt hardly a determining factor in what it is used for. have any of the naysayers of the use of them even so much as given them a fair shake???? these things are ABSOLUTELY DEADLY on animals!! myself and a partner have used them for two seasons with devastating results!!! this use was not limited to just a kill or two either. between two of us we have taken between 25 and 30 deer and 5 hogs,all with pass thrus except spine/neck shots without any broken arrows excepting two,which were exiting in/behind shoulder and probably broke due to reaction to being hit.during this time,we both had a single arrow responsible for FIVE KILLS!!! someone might not think that is awesome performance,but we surely do!!! dont give up on these w/o giving them a fair shake.you will surely ,in our opinion,be missing out on one fine HUNTING SHAFT!!!! i personally dont care what they write on them,they absolutely work!! HMMMMM.......... WONDER WHAT THEM "KNITTING NEEDLES" WERE REALLY MADE FOR??? ILL PROBABLY NEVER KNOW,CUZ I CANT READ THE WRITING ON THEM SKINY LITTLE SUCKERS!!!!!


----------

